# I found a solution for a problem that annoyed me.



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have recently started to knit those ruffly scarves with Red Hear sashay and also starbella. It just annoyed the heck out of me that you had to stop almost after every row to open up or untwist the yarn. So this is what I came up with. Objects needed. Empty TP roll, tape end of yarn on to roll and rewind yarn as you open it, continue to rewind open yarn until done.

With the beautiful exclusive yarn bowl I can live with out it (LOL). I have drilled a hole on each side (this only needs to be large enough for up to a size 6 needle , with small drill bit)..If you are not handy with a drill your DS or DH can do it for you) DS did mine. 

Then slip need through hole on one side then through spool of yarn and out through hole on other side. Cost $0000. If you have supplies on hand especially a yarn bowl as great as mine.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great way to upcycle your coffee container!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

As they say....necessity is the mother of invention...great idea


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Great idea and a good way to recycle.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

It only took me until I was working on my 5th scarf to come up with this idea. And Yes it can be time consuming but you can do it while watching one of you favorite TV shows or a DVD etc.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Great idea. I have a couple of red folgers cans, a large ice cream pail and a really cute cheese ball container I use for my yarn bowl.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

elainjoyce said:


> Great idea. I have a couple of red folgers cans, a large ice cream pail and a really cute cheese ball container I use for my yarn bowl.


they are the best


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That will also work great for crochet thread balls. Pulling the thread or yarn off the top of the ball makes the yarn twist. When you put it on the spindle it has to unwind and does not form a twist. Thanks for giving me the idea of using the coffee can to hold my spindle.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha, you so clever!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Also I would just have a four foot piece of yarn the rest I would have a rubber band around. When the yarn got all tangled up just raise knitting g so ball would unwind and untangle all on its own. Not sure if that is clear
Chags


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

elainjoyce said:


> Great idea. I have a couple of red folgers cans, a large ice cream pail and a really cute cheese ball container I use for my yarn bowl.


Just think we are saving money and recycling at the same time. KPers are awesome


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

I was also frustrated at how much time I spent unravelling the Sashay yarn. A friend suggested I iron it first. It takes awhile to iron but it was well worth my time as my frustration level was then nil. I used a regular steam iron and let it drop into a large bowl off the ironing board. Then just used it from the bowl ( or whatever container)


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Clever. That's the way to think outside the box. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tategrammy1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Grammy always said there were two uses for everything!!! - well done!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

That also works with any yarn that is knitted from the outside instead of the inside. You might have to use a small longer waste basket if you are using long skeins like Red Heart or Pound of Love.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I will give this a try, I have seen a nice bag made with this yarn. I think that I will make the bag for my DIL for Christmas.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great solution. I love recycling household things in this way.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Upcycling!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Love it! I am doing one of those scarfs right now and same problem as you. Thank you for the solution!


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

I too was annoyed by having to constantly open up the yarn as I went along and decided to do the same thing. It is a little time consuming but the actual knitting or crocheting of the scarf is very fast once it is opened up. I didn't do the final step you did and put it in the "knitting bowl". I can see where this would be very helpful because I have to keep turning mine so it is in the right direction. Might have to get my husband to rig one of these up for me. Great idea.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

I have never worked with this stuff, as yet, but thank you for the handy tip when I do decide to! Homemade items like this are sometimes even better than the things you can buy.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> It only took me until I was working on my 5th scarf to come up with this idea. And Yes it can be time consuming but you can do it while watching one of you favorite TV shows or a DVD etc.


Thank you for this idea. I have at least six scarves to knit as Xmas gifts, and now with this idea I will be able to get them done quicker. Thank you again.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I wind mine on paper towel rolls & that works well. I never thought of using TP rolls & then putting them in a yarn bowl, that sounds even better, I'll have to try that next time. Also never thought of a Folger's can for a yarn bowl, I also like that idea. I usually get my yarn bowls at the dollar store, little plastic bins or baskets, they work well too.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to do this too, and as it added to the time in making one, I deceided to try just knitting if off of the skein and it works pretty well, you do have to keep turning the skein once in awhile, but for the most part, it works for me and is much faster to deal with. Just a thought for ya.
CeliaJ


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Good idea. Also, if you use a latch hook rather than needles it is MUCH easier and Faster.


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, Like this idea.


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahhhh, that good ole American ingenuity!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That would be too time consuming for me. I would rather spend that time knitting the scarf. I have no problem working with the Sashay yarn. I have made over 25 of these scarves to sell privately and in a fall bazaar. For me, I just spread the yarn with my fingers as I go and once in a while I flip the skein a couple of times to get rid of a twist or two. I never unravel more than 3 feet at a time from the skein. If you are having too many twists in the yarn, try turning your work in the opposite direction to keep the twists from forming. Also, be sure to knit in every other hole so the yarn will ruffle better.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Great idea. I did the same with the TP roll, but didn't do the needle in the container. I will from now on! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I would love to chat but I'm off to the store to find an exclusive yarn bowl. Love it!!! Great idea!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> I have recently started to knit those ruffly scarves with Red Hear sashay and also starbella. It just annoyed the heck out of me that you had to stop almost after every row to open up or untwist the yarn. So this is what I came up with. Objects needed. Empty TP roll, tape end of yarn on to roll and rewind yarn as you open it, continue to rewind open yarn until done.
> 
> With the beautiful exclusive yarn bowl I can live with out it (LOL). I have drilled a hole on each side (this only needs to be large enough for up to a size 6 needle , with small drill bit)..If you are not handy with a drill your DS or DH can do it for you) DS did mine.
> 
> Then slip need through hole on one side then through spool of yarn and out through hole on other side. Cost $0000. If you have supplies on hand especially a yarn bowl as great as mine.


You are brilliant!!! Love it!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

LOl! Too funny but clever recycling.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very clever!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Good idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kookiemen (May 3, 2012)

Yes I used the to roll too


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a great idea and well worth the few minutes it takes to make it! I am an avid recycler and applaud your efforts!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a similar yarn bowl in red folgers canister. I poked a hole in the top of the lid to pull one end of my yarn through as I use yarn rolled into a ball,It's great to have the lid on to keep the darn balls from rolling under the couch!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

TOO FUNNY!! I love your yarn bowl.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Beth72 said:


> I have recently started to knit those ruffly scarves with Red Hear sashay and also starbella. It just annoyed the heck out of me that you had to stop almost after every row to open up or untwist the yarn. So this is what I came up with. Objects needed. Empty TP roll, tape end of yarn on to roll and rewind yarn as you open it, continue to rewind open yarn until done.
> 
> With the beautiful exclusive yarn bowl I can live with out it (LOL). I have drilled a hole on each side (this only needs to be large enough for up to a size 6 needle , with small drill bit)..If you are not handy with a drill your DS or DH can do it for you) DS did mine.
> 
> Then slip need through hole on one side then through spool of yarn and out through hole on other side. Cost $0000. If you have supplies on hand especially a yarn bowl as great as mine.


We are going to see you on Shark Tank one day!!!! Great invention~~~~


----------

